# New 37 gallon, stocking ideas?



## Smurphy12 (May 19, 2013)

Just set up my new 37 gallon, looking for ideas on what to stock it with!


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

glofish


----------



## Smurphy12 (May 19, 2013)

Qwedfg said:


> glofish


As cool as I think they'd look in here, I'm not a huge fan of the whole glofish thing. I don't like the looks of them when they aren't under the light.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

1st - Love the Tardis in the tank! 

2nd - What are some speices you are interested in? I can give you loads of choices, but without knowing what interests you, or your expereince level I'm a bit hestitant to just toss ideas out.


----------



## Smurphy12 (May 19, 2013)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> 1st - Love the Tardis in the tank!
> 
> 2nd - What are some speices you are interested in? I can give you loads of choices, but without knowing what interests you, or your expereince level I'm a bit hestitant to just toss ideas out.


Thank you, huge fan of doctor who and I came across it while looking for decor and had to have it! Going to order a dalek soon as well ! 

I'm really up for anything (just not the glofish, not a fan of them!). My experience level isn't very high as far as owning fish goes, however I'd like to think I know a lot more than an average person lol! I've owned fantails, bettas(just lost my 4 year old betta), RCS (still have these guys in another tank), tetra, guppies and a few others. The tank is very high so I'd like to even it out with some top swimmers if possible. I was really thinking about getting back into fantails because I love how playful they were with the bubblers and how pretty they can be. At the same time I want to try something new! I definitely think I want a pleco so maybe some docile fish?


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Lampeye killifish


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Pleco's don't nessacarily need docile tank mates. My boyfriend had 2 in his 75g african cichild tank for years, and they never got bothered one bit. Course they are pretty well armoured.. hehe

Pleco's do have a huge bio-load, so if you go pleco make sure you have a good current/filter... and your othetr fish can handle the flow & getting fish a bit on the hardier side wouldn't hurt at all.


Hatchets, killi's and gourami's are all good choices for some top swimming fish. Personally, from those 3 I'd go Gourami. Kill's can be aggressive and Hatchets just don't do it.. for me anyways.

A small school of Danios or Rasboras might also keep your tank looking full of life.

Basically, i'd pick at least one species you want. Then figure what tank mates and living situations are suitable to see if they're good for what you're doing.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Smurphy12 said:


> I definitely think I want a pleco so maybe some docile fish?


Plecos are armored - you can keep them with anything.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Zebra Danios are always a nice option, they are fast swimmers, peaceful and they usually stick more towards the top, Glowlight Tetras, Neon Tetras, Cardinal Tetras, Rummynose Tetras, Cherry Barbs (Don't let them being a barb fool you, they are one of the most peaceful fish in my tank). You can also go with larger fish such as Gourami's, I am now a fan of Pearl Gourami's after picking up a pair.

First off I assume you know the deal with cycling, always have to throw that out. Also make sure you don't have too much water flow because of the, 2?, airators (Bubblers) you have running, could cause some issues with come fish that don't naturally come from fast flowing streams and Rivers


----------



## Smurphy12 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you for all the help! The tank has been cycling for 3 days so far, I plan on waiting at least a week. I just tested the water and the PH and ammonia are high so I'll definitely be waiting. What do you think would be too much water flow? I honestly have no idea on that one lol


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

The best way to tell is when you get fish, if they get blown around and can't seem to stay stable in one place then you might want to consider decreasing the flow


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

It takes around 4-6 weeks for a tank to cycle (ammonia at 0, nitrite at 0, nitrates 5-20 ppm). Make sure yours is solid before adding any fish. Great tank, and will be tons of fun to watch mature.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

My current loves as far as fish go from reading and researching are - 

1- Bottom - Orange Crayfish, Thai mini crabs, Pygmy Cory, and African Dwarf frogs, RCS, Amano Shrimp, Longfin Albino Bristlenose catfish, True Siamese algae eater
2- Gertrude's Rainbow, Pseudomugil gertrudae








Forktail rainbowfish








Celebes rainbow -








licorice gourami (pretty hard to keep and rare from what I have read)-








dwarf honey gourami










Just to name a few  These are all so beautiful.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you know the PH of the tank? that could help


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

the one that stands out to me on that list is your crayfish. isn't it going to eat those fish when they're sleeping and drift down to claw-pincer territory?


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> Pleco's don't nessacarily need docile tank mates. My boyfriend had 2 in his 75g african cichild tank for years, and they never got bothered one bit. Course they are pretty well armoured.. hehe
> 
> Pleco's do have a huge bio-load, so if you go pleco make sure you have a good current/filter... and your othetr fish can handle the flow & getting fish a bit on the hardier side wouldn't hurt at all.


Make sure you have a small pleco, a lot of the plecostomus reach 50cm when adult, so not all of them fit in a 37 gallon tank.

Better know what kind of pleco you want and namely know what size they reach when adult, that matters a lot. If it is a pleco you want.

Michel.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Jahn said:


> the one that stands out to me on that list is your crayfish. isn't it going to eat those fish when they're sleeping and drift down to claw-pincer territory?


CPO are supposedly friendly towards most small non-aggressive fish. They need plenty of hiding spots for when molting, stake their territory and will scrap with each other over it. They also don't bother live plants. 
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/freshwater/feature-articles/the-orange-dwarf-crayfish-full-article.htm


The list up there is my one day want to have in a tank list because they are all beautiful. Not really put all this in your tank together list.


----------

